# benalmadena. work and a new life



## stargirl (May 7, 2008)

hi everyone! 

well, i have decided that at the grand old age of 25 i am gonna grab the bull by the horns and move abroad! its something i've wanted to do for a few years now and i feel i am now at the time i can do it! i holiday in benalmadena 3-4 times a year and know the area well and i would love to try my luck there! i currently work in retail and am a real people person, i would love to try bar/restaurant work, despite long hours etc... i just feel ready for the challenge!! i just have no idea how to get the plan started, where's the best place to check out jobs? a place to live? etc...

all help appreciated!! i know it'll be hard work but hey, i'm up for a challenge!!

xxxx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

Probably the biggest issue is going to be - how well do you speak Spanish? There is a big difference between holidaying in a place and actually living there. If your Spanish is up to the challenge, you should do just fine. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're young, free and single with nothing to lose, then the first place to start is to get yourself a room/flat to rent. its not cheap in Benalmadena, so you need to have funds to initially support yourself. Once you arrive you will have to search hard for a job. Or you could come over for a cheap holiday and look around to find a job and accomodation. Apparently hours are long and pay is poor, but see what you can find. The key is to have some money to come out with. 

Speaking the language would help you to get a better job, but Benalmadena has a lot of British, so you probably could get something, it just may not be great!!?

Jo


----------

